# Running single vented traps



## ALZ (Jan 21, 2010)

Which direction do you install a 4" single vented running trap?


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Care to elaborate?


----------



## ALZ (Jan 21, 2010)

double vented traps i see alot used as house traps in NY. single vented has only one opening for a cap or plug. i cant draw it but you can look it up a nohub fittings. which direction should it be installed the sinlet which has the single vent or the side that does not have the vent?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Please see the first rule of plumbing.


----------



## ALZ (Jan 21, 2010)

whats that the water seal? or what goes up must come down or is it protect the health of the nation ive had a long day


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

We can't use a running trap or house trap here. But I'd like to take a crack at it. Wouldn't you put the vent down stream of the trap so that it vents the out let side and the house vent will vent the inlet side of the running trap ???? Sounds rite to me. !!!!!


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Never installed a house trap. IPC does not require this. Where do you put a 4" trap? Out in the yard past the clean out? What purpose does it serve? And do you put a vent on it sticking out of the ground? Or does the clean out count as the vent?


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> Please see the first rule of plumbing.


Dont chew your finger nails!


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> We can't use a running trap or house trap here. But I'd like to take a crack at it. Wouldn't you put the vent down stream of the trap so that it vents the out let side and the house vent will vent the inlet side of the running trap ???? Sounds rite to me. !!!!!


Not legal but if I were to try and get away with one, I would vent both sides of the trap.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I like to put them in sideways :laughing:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

ALZ said:


> Which direction do you install a 4" single vented running trap?


*Sadley ... Abraham Lincoln was a liar when he said "All Plumbers are created equally" But in reality unless a no-hub is marked in or out. Unless you ran hub and spicket cast iron or the area your from required house traps ... How would you know? No question asked is a stupid question. Note the fresh air piping and if you removerd the cleanout clostest to the street, you would have a single vent trap. But then you would not be able to clean it if necessary.*


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Is this the trap in question?


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey Bill, I have a copy of the book that came out of, 1913 or something like that.


----------

